# Scott CR1 Carbon



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

Anyone speculating the possility of owning one when they come to the states?


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

*895 grams!*



gogogomoveit said:


> Anyone speculating the possility of owning one when they come to the states?



Here's the bike if anyone is interested to take a look. 895 grams! Can you believe that?!

http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/5980.0.html

I'm sure that when it does come out, anyone interested in it will probably have to make an appointment with their own personal Finanacial Advisor and if you don't have own, then you probably won't be able to afford the bike anyway.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

It'a about $1900 bucks for the Team frame set in Europe.


----------



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

*There is an Ultegra version*

CR1 pro which cost less. Still very decently equipped.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

gogogomoveit said:


> CR1 pro which cost less. Still very decently equipped.



My shop (mostly because I told them to look at them) is thinking about picking up the Scott USA line. We need another road bike line and those are looking pretty good. Plus the guy who is going to be my outside rep does other stuff that we deal with and he really wants to put those bikes in our shop. If we pick up the line, I will post a review of the bikes once we see them. We are also considering picking up BMC now that they are distributed by Quality and there is not another dealer within 100 miles of us.

Russ


----------



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

*awesome*



russw19 said:


> My shop (mostly because I told them to look at them) is thinking about picking up the Scott USA line. We need another road bike line and those are looking pretty good. Plus the guy who is going to be my outside rep does other stuff that we deal with and he really wants to put those bikes in our shop. If we pick up the line, I will post a review of the bikes once we see them. We are also considering picking up BMC now that they are distributed by Quality and there is not another dealer within 100 miles of us.
> 
> Russ


let us know how it goes. I dont really think that bike will cost a fortune.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

russw19 said:


> My shop (mostly because I told them to look at them) is thinking about picking up the Scott USA line. We need another road bike line and those are looking pretty good. Plus the guy who is going to be my outside rep does other stuff that we deal with and he really wants to put those bikes in our shop. If we pick up the line, I will post a review of the bikes once we see them. We are also considering picking up BMC now that they are distributed by Quality and there is not another dealer within 100 miles of us.
> 
> Russ


I just saw the new Quality catalog. They don't have much selection of BMC stuff in it. I wouldn't bother with it. If someone wants one then order it, but wholesale on the Tyler clone frame was $1999 That being said, I don't think too many people are going to pay nearly $4000 retail for a frame, let alone a shop to actually stock one in the hopes someone will come in with more money than brains and happen to have the right size in stock. I didn't check the price on the all Al version, but I am sure it is about half the price.


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

Scott carbon bikes were the hire bikes in the Italian hotel I stayed at recently. They look & ride mighty fine. One of our guides was an ex pro & he was very happy with the bike even alongside the C50s the other Italians were riding!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

gogogomoveit said:


> Anyone speculating the possility of owning one when they come to the states?


It's on my list for next year. Tried without success to get one from Australia and when that fell through, shelved the idea until they become available here. Current European prices indicate it's not going to be staggeringly expensive (certainly not comparable to the top end Colnago, Fondriest or De Rosa carbon offerings.) We'll see if they offer it as a frame only, I wouldn't be interested in buying a whole bike.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

spookyload said:


> I just saw the new Quality catalog. They don't have much selection of BMC stuff in it. I wouldn't bother with it. If someone wants one then order it, but wholesale on the Tyler clone frame was $1999 That being said, I don't think too many people are going to pay nearly $4000 retail for a frame, let alone a shop to actually stock one in the hopes someone will come in with more money than brains and happen to have the right size in stock. I didn't check the price on the all Al version, but I am sure it is about half the price.


Spooky, it's not to stock them that we would really be interested, but to be able to order them if the need arose. 

As for the Team... yep, 2 grand for that frameset. In the Phonak paint, black, or the Swiss Champions paint (which really looks good, if you ask me.)

The SL01 (the aluminium frame) is just under $800 wholesale so retail at about $1100 which isn't that bad being that it comes with an Easton EC90SL fork and headset and is 1.8kgs for the frame and fork set. (The team model is listed at 1.4 kgs for the frame and fork... pretty damn light!)

There is also a lower end compact geometry model in the Phonak paint. It is the Streetfire SSX. It comes with an Easton EC70 fork and headset and is listed at 1.9kgs for the frame and fork set. The best part about it is it should retail for right around $625. That's not bad at all.... and that would be the frame we would be interested in. We are a Lemond dealer and can't get the steel Lemond's for that wholesale anymore. figure about $100 of that price is the fork and those frames look very attractive now. 

Here's some pics... the top should be the SL01 and the bottom the SSX.


----------



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

terry b said:


> It's on my list for next year. Tried without success to get one from Australia and when that fell through, shelved the idea until they become available here. Current European prices indicate it's not going to be staggeringly expensive (certainly not comparable to the top end Colnago, Fondriest or De Rosa carbon offerings.) We'll see if they offer it as a frame only, I wouldn't be interested in buying a whole bike.


In UK the MSRP of Team pro issue is 3500 pounds. Cost less than a Cannondale CAAD 7 team rep (4200) , De Rosa King (3600) and a Madone (4000). But it is TEAM issue with DA so i wont complain much about the price. I expect the Ultegra equipped model to be around 2500 USD. Is this a reasonable guess?


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

gogogomoveit said:


> Anyone speculating the possility of owning one when they come to the states?


Hmm...definitely looking forward to checking them out. Interesting article.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

russw19 said:



> Spooky, it's not to stock them that we would really be interested, but to be able to order them if the need arose.
> 
> As for the Team... yep, 2 grand for that frameset. In the Phonak paint, black, or the Swiss Champions paint (which really looks good, if you ask me.)
> 
> ...


Can you guys get any deals on the lemond victore frame? I was looking at getting one, but went to Bike World in San Antonio, and they wanted $2800 for frame and fork. Does that sound right to you or a bit too much.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

gogogomoveit said:


> In UK the MSRP of Team pro issue is 3500 pounds. Cost less than a Cannondale CAAD 7 team rep (4200) , De Rosa King (3600) and a Madone (4000). But it is TEAM issue with DA so i wont complain much about the price. I expect the Ultegra equipped model to be around 2500 USD. Is this a reasonable guess?


That's the price I was seeing. Frame might end up being 2kUSD which close to my obscenity threshold, but not over.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

spookyload said:


> Can you guys get any deals on the lemond victore frame? I was looking at getting one, but went to Bike World in San Antonio, and they wanted $2800 for frame and fork. Does that sound right to you or a bit too much.


Say what! For the frameset? Too much in my opinion. Was it the new Ti/Carbon frame? I suppose that is in the realm of "reasonable high retail" but not a bargin by any means. Now if that was for last years double butted Ti frame (the blue one) it's way high. The current Victorie frame is the same frame as the Tete de Course. For that frame, the price is sitting right at advertised retail. 

Do you know what size you need? Because there are a few availability issues right now with the Tete framesets. But if you want to talk more about this, email me at russw19atgrudotnet or PM me here and I will be happy to talk more about this off list. I don't want to offend any other Lemond dealers buy talking about prices out in the open. I don't mind telling what a good deal is, but I am sure somewhere someone will read what I say and get upset because I could be stepping on their territory so to speak. 

Russ


----------



## sailorboy (May 3, 2004)

*Fugly*

These are quite possibly the ugliest bikes I've ever seen at this price range. I'm sure they perform no better than any other race-level bike from a major maker. Marketing hype and being a new arrival on the scene are the only possible reasons I can see that they could have the nerve to charge that much for the frame alone. There will be a ton of these on ebay at the end of the season when people who buy them realize they have been had, or just plain can't stand looking at them any more.


----------



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

sailorboy said:


> These are quite possibly the ugliest bikes I've ever seen at this price range. I'm sure they perform no better than any other race-level bike from a major maker. Marketing hype and being a new arrival on the scene are the only possible reasons I can see that they could have the nerve to charge that much for the frame alone. There will be a ton of these on ebay at the end of the season when people who buy them realize they have been had, or just plain can't stand looking at them any more.


If they release the bikes on ebay solely becos of their arguably "fugly" appearance, i'll be happy to pick a used one up


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

which ones are you talking about? The Scott or the BMC?


----------



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

terry b said:


> That's the price I was seeing. Frame might end up being 2kUSD which close to my obscenity threshold, but not over.


That is possible. British lads praised it as the stiffest carbon frame and the best pure race bike they have ever tested (Cycling Plus magazine).A purely subjective opinion, but an educated one.


----------



## sailorboy (May 3, 2004)

I'm talking about the BMC bikes. I don't know what the Scott bikes look like, but they sound like a better bargain. Hey, I forgot to mention how ridiculous it is that the BMC bikes don't even have "their own" forks. The easton ones in there look like an afterthought. $4000 and you don't even get a matching fork? I know most bike companies don't make their own forks but c'mon, at least paint it to match or something.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

well, the frame/fork is really $2999, not $4000. but, I agree with you, they're an acquired taste. like brussels sprouts.


----------

